# any one want to make wood, titanium, resin turning blanks



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 11, 2020)

got some titanium sponge crystal the other day, wondering if it could be cast with wood and resin for turning, here are some pictures of the titanium setting on a small block of wood. any body with thoughts on this


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 11, 2020)

How would you cut that stuff?


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 11, 2020)

not sure, hoping someone on here could offer up ideas, it can be broken into smaller pieces, such that it wouldn't be out in the area needing to be turned,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 11, 2020)

@The100road

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Don Van Dyne (Aug 12, 2020)

Not sure I could do anything with that but it sure is cool to look at!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 12, 2020)

im thinking a blank maple burl, with natural spiky face, cut a recess in the middle top to set in a piece of the crystals, cats over the top with transparent resin, then turn a sphere, with the crystal forest in the middle,setting on the wood surrounded by resin.

so imagine this with a crystal forest on the wood in the middle

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 18, 2021)

So... has anybody tried cutting/breaking the TI sponge yet? That is cool looking stuff right there.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 18, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> So... has anybody tried cutting/breaking the TI sponge yet? That is cool looking stuff right there.


you can break it into smaller pieces no problem. i believe it would damage wood turning tools hence the need to encase in resin at the center


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 18, 2021)

Yes. I am sure it would kill high speed steel tools. Only thing if it protruded slightly would be diamond whetstone type on a grinder or something. I was just wondering if anyone tried it yet? I saw no follow up talk.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 19, 2021)

You still got a bit of it? I am a sucker for things that look complicated or weird... sell or trade?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 19, 2021)

It would also work well in a "river" table that has a scene or a scenic night light with resin casting.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 19, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> You still got a bit of it? I am a sucker for things that look complicated or weird... sell or trade?


i have lots


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 19, 2021)

You wanting to sell, trade, or just planning for ideas so you can use it? If sell or trade, what amount by weight for what trade or price?


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 19, 2021)

i was really looking for some one who could make me what i described in exchange for the remainder of a piece of the sponge

i could sell some, but was really looking for some one who could make a sphere as described


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 19, 2021)

I am ok with casting. I am not very far into lathe work. I would love to attempt the sphere but haven't done one yet. Was working on a flame box rolling pin when you answered. Have cast a few smaller items like flood coating a walnut countertop. Let me gather up some maple burl and try the sphere for my own entertainment and if I can satisfy myself on that we will see if you still got sponge left to play with.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 19, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I am ok with casting. I am not very far into lathe work. I would love to attempt the sphere but haven't done one yet. Was working on a flame box rolling pin when you answered. Have cast a few smaller items like flood coating a walnut countertop. Let me gather up some maple burl and try the sphere for my own entertainment and if I can satisfy myself on that we will see if you still got sponge left to play with.
> 
> View attachment 203432


ok


----------



## BangleGuy (Feb 20, 2021)

You can cut titanium with carbide tooling, but doing it by hand on a wood lathe without coolant sounds painfully slow. I have used my carbide insert wood lathe tools to turn metal many times, but not taking a lot of material off. Plus the material properties between metal and hardened resin are so different that it could be tough to get a uniform surface and finish. Seems like a better job for a CNC lathe.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 20, 2021)

Understand. Main goal is fully encased crystal at the middle of sphere or some what close to center. But I am happy to hear some minor trimming with carbide is possible. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 20, 2021)

BangleGuy said:


> You can cut titanium with carbide tooling, but doing it by hand on a wood lathe without coolant sounds painfully slow. I have used my carbide insert wood lathe tools to turn metal many times, but not taking a lot of material off. Plus the material properties between metal and hardened resin are so different that it could be tough to get a uniform surface and finish. Seems like a better job for a CNC lathe.


fully encased indie the resin would preclude need for any cutting of titannium


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Apr 20, 2021)

check out this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 20, 2021)

Pretty darn cool. Still drying my burl to run first test. Wood and epoxy with apple branch burl. Have to set my big lathe back up. These are a little hard on a pen lathe...


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 20, 2021)

Awesome video on turning the sphere! Really opens up a whole new world of ideas! Chuck


----------



## trc65 (Apr 20, 2021)

Very cool video! I wonder though, how far rust might proceed through the filings if exposed filings weren't kept covered with wax or a finish.


----------

